# Curtains For The Raketa?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

You cruel person


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice pic...........

But ah yes. Just reminded me it's that time of the year this evening. Bloody kids. Don't mind it so much when the parents are with them but otherwise


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not sure whch is scarier,. the pumpkin or the Raketa


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Will people around you now develop an unexplicable craving for pumpkin pie when you wear that watch?


----------

